# Hello



## yomny (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello to everyone, my name is yomny and i just recently started getting deeply interested in weapons. My main hobbies were modifying and tracking cars. After a recent blown engine and several issues with the dealer, a month of riding on loaners, i decided to start educating my self on something i've always liked, guns. I started learning about every little thing i could and as confusing everything was at the beginning, the internet is a good source of info if used properly. Without knowing much i got sig 1911 c3, just liked the looks. I've passed through about 300 rounds and the pistol is amazing as well as beautiful, at least to me. I just took my concealed course along with my wife. There are still many things i need to learn and where better but the online communities. The main reason why i like guns is like most other mechanical things, cars, bicycles, motorcycles... the engineering, craftsmanship and beauty of metals all put together without forgetting the protection they could offer for a family. Although there are tons and tons of different styles and manufactures out there, i intend to gather a small collection in the years to come. Thanks for looking and welcoming me.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard from another old gearhead. I love these two "toys" for much the same reasons you gave. We're here to help you any way we can so please feel free to ask away.


----------



## yomny (Mar 30, 2013)

Really appreciate the warm welcome, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard! VERY nice pistol!


----------



## yomny (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, and as others have already said, you bought a very nice gun.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome,there's a good knowledge base here for you to learn from.Nice looking Sig you have there. (go shoot it,it looks too clean)


----------



## yomny (Mar 30, 2013)

I've shot it but I clean it right after lol. How should the cleaning process go, I shoot maybe 250 rounds a month, every how often should I clean it, thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

yomny said:


> I've shot it but I clean it right after lol. How should the cleaning process go, I shoot maybe 250 rounds a month, every how often should I clean it, thanks!


Once a month, right after shooting it, field-strip it. Run first a solvent-dipped brass brush, and then solvent-laced patches, through the barrel until a patch comes out clean. Then run a dry patch, to make sure that the solvent is gone, followed by a lightly-oiled patch.
Clean the inner works with a little solvent on an old toothbrush, followed by dry patches and then an oily patch. Then oil the frame-rails lightly.
Put it together again, run a lightly-oiled rag over the entire exterior, and you're done.

It is instructive to detail-strip (completely disassemble) the gun, right down to its component parts, and then to clean, lightly oil, and reassemble it.
Do it a couple of times a year.


----------



## yomny (Mar 30, 2013)

Really appreciate it your response and detailed instructions. I've done exactly as you mentioned every time i clean with the exception of a full disassemble, I had only done a field strip. So once a month should be fine, it's better than every time, I tried today the leadless rounds and the difference is huge from regular cartridges. Thanks.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your beautiful pistol!


----------

